# Intense Spider 29 comp



## Nofaith (16. Februar 2013)

Hi!

Mein aktuelles 26Zoll Carbon CC-Fully ist leider durch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe dahingeschieden. 

Jetzt bin auf der Suche nach was neuem und bin u.a. auf das Intense Spider 29 comp gestossen. Fährt hier jemand ein solches Bike und würde ggf. ein paar Fragen beantworten? 

Die Suche brachte leider keine Ergebnisse.


----------



## Shocker (20. Februar 2013)

Schick mir bitte ne mail an [email protected]
Erfahrungen wird wohl eher schwierig. Die Spider comp 29 sind bei uns erst seit 4 wochen auf Lager und bis dato nur in medium rein gekommen. 
Grüße,
FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anturner (24. Februar 2013)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mein aktuelles 26Zoll Carbon CC-Fully ist leider durch einen Riss in der Kettenstrebe dahingeschieden.
> 
> ...



HI 

Ich hatte die Moeglichkeit ueber Beziehungen eines der ersten COMP 29 ers im Oktober zu kriegen. Ich fahre das Bike seitdem sehr Regelmäßig und war auch schon ein paar Tage in Finale damit. 

Ich bin sehr ueberzeugt von dem Bike, dem Ansprechverhalten, der Geometrie und der Steifigkeit. Es ist ein VPP System und wirklich Ruhe ist nie im System aber man gewoehnt sich dran. In der Climb Stellung faehrt es sich sehr gut lange Anstiege hoch. Es ist ein sehr schnelles Bike aber keine Racefeile  sondern eher ein ausgewogenes All Mountain Fully.
Ich habe es mit 140 vorne und die Langhubstellung hinten aufgebaut. 

Ich bin sehr happy damit.


----------



## R2-D2 (1. April 2013)

Hi,
hast Du mal eine Teileliste des Aufbaus und was wiegt das ganze dann?

Wie aufwendig ist der Umbau des Federwegs hinten?

Welche Größe fährst Du / wie groß bist Du?

(p.s.: muggel?)


----------



## R2-D2 (5. Mai 2013)

done


----------



## opi13 (29. Mai 2013)

nettes Teil


----------



## anturner (12. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir steht leider ne Trennung bevor... wer hat Interesse an meinem Medium..size in gutem Zustand...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Dezember 2013)

da muss dann auch wohl meines rein....

 @R2-D2
Danke noch mal für die Infos, hast mir damals bei meiner Entscheidung sehr geholfen!

sorry, etwas dreckig.....





----------------------------------------
INTENSE SPIDER COMP 29

-Gr. S, VPP II, 114.3mm/127mm Federweg, 142x12, Fox Factory Float
-Rockshox Revelation 2014  130mm
-Cannondale Hollowgram 22-36, e*13 BB92 Innenlager
-Rockshox Reverb Stealth 380/125mm(Remote fehlt noch auf dem Bild)
-XTR Schaltwerk,Umwerfer, Hebel, Kette
-LB Carbon DT240s/Hope, Ground Control 2.3
-Hope Race x2 160/160(180er Scheiben sind bereits bestellt)
-Ritchey X2 WCS +-5mm Flatbar, 3T Arc II -17° Vorbau

Da ich Stahlschrauben hasse werden noch ca. 15 Schrauben in Alu od. Titan ausgetauscht. Goldene Revelation Decals bereit am Schreibtisch....

Gewicht im moment 11380g.
-----------------------------------------


----------



## R2-D2 (15. Dezember 2013)

Sieht sauber aus ,
Glückwunsch!


----------



## paradox (19. Januar 2014)

Moinsen, 

Mich interessiert das Bike auch. Wer hat es in Large? Bzw fahrt ihr damit nur schnellen AM oder aich knackig? 
Will ein 29 AM und würde es mit ner 150 Pike aufbauen wollen.


----------



## R2-D2 (19. Januar 2014)

Hi paradox,
AM ist m.E. der Zielbereich, aber man kann das Intense auch für knackigeres nehmen, wenn es mal sein muss (siehe Foto). Man kann es aber nicht mit einem echten Freerider/Enduro vergleichen, wenn es richtig hart wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (30. Januar 2014)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> done



Auch ein schickes Teil!

Was wiegt's? Wenn man(n) fragen darf ...


----------



## R2-D2 (30. Januar 2014)

gewogene 12,5kg


----------



## Deleted 10349 (30. Januar 2014)

R2-D2 schrieb:


> gewogene 12,5kg


Danke ...


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Februar 2014)

Könnt ihr mal was zu euren Größen schreiben und welchen Rahmen ihr dann genommen habt, bitte.
Habe normaler weise immer Large aber bin mir beim 29" echt nicht sicher weil ich mit meine 182 mal wieder genau auf der Mitte bin.

Dann wäre mal interessant zu wissen wo ihr gekauft habt.
Ich würde wohl nur den Frame haben wollen.
Aktuell ist das hier das günstigste Angebot aus den USA


----------



## R2-D2 (25. Februar 2014)

Hi,
bin 1,83 , habe sonst bisher auch immer L genommen und stand hier auch zwischen M und L. Siehe es nicht als Last sondern als Geschenk, dass Du zwischen 2 Rahmengrößen wählen kannst!
M= kleiner, weniger, quirliger, also eher AM
L= mehr Laufruhe, Tempo  & Stabilität, also eher CC
Ich wollte ersteres und bin mit M sehr zufrieden für mein Einsatzgebiet. Fahre gerne technische Passagen. Spitzkehren schaffe ich mit dem Spider auch sehr gut, HR lässt sich super versetzen.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Februar 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort. Mir schwebt es auch eher als AM Trail Bike vor. Ich wollte es mit 140 Pike, Easton Carbon LRS aufbauen. Für die härter Gangart habe ich ja das Fanes mit 170 BOS und KIRK. 
Was für eine Vorbaulänge fährst du den?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R2-D2 (26. Februar 2014)

Vorbau: EASTON Haven Black 55


----------



## R2-D2 (31. August 2014)

hier mal ein aktuelles Lebenszeichen vom Intense. Nach der zweiten Saison immer noch für alles gut, was Spaß macht!


----------



## nikthequick (6. April 2015)

Servus, zwar schon ein wenig Zeit ins Land gezogen, aber hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Spider Comps in der zweiten Saison - nach wie vor super zufrieden und möchte kein anderes fahren. Ich hoffe Ihr habt auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Wünsche Euch eine prima Saison und baldige Schneeschmelze! Beste Grüße, Nik


----------



## nikthequick (17. April 2015)

Leider schon der nächste Eintrag...heute Bruch der Hauptschwinge nach gemässigten Trails am letzten Wochenende...
Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Habt Ihr bereits Erfahrung mit dem Service von Intense?


----------



## R2-D2 (17. April 2015)

ohh, sieht aber ungünstig aus. ICh habe noch keine Probleme und daher keine Erfahrungmit dem Service. Für etwas Anderes (Lagerschmierungs-Intervalle) habe ich aber schon mal Flo von Shocker angefunkt und habe sehr schnell und hilfreiche Antworten bekommen.


----------



## nikthequick (18. April 2015)

Ja, ein richtiger Mist. Danke Dir, mit Florian steh' ich tatsächlich auch schon in Kontakt. Ich hoffe die haben hier irgendwo in Europa ein Ersatzteil...kann mir überhaupt nicht erklären, wie es an dieser Stelle zu nem Bruch kommen kann! Bin echt ziemlich down!


----------



## nikthequick (23. April 2015)

Kurzes Update, rein zur Doku - falls jmd auch mal ein grösseres Problem mit seinem Intense hat. Shocker vertreibt anscheinend kein Intense mehr, das hat mir zumindest mein Laden des Vertrauens gesagt. Trotzdem konnten und haben sie mir noch geholfen. Plan B war Großbritanien mit einem Intense Distribution namens "Extra", die haben alle Ersatzteile. Ich hätte es dort über einen Laden abwickeln können. Kostenpunkt 75 € - die Gewährleistungsfrage  durch Shocker mit Intense in USA steht noch aus, aber das Teil hab ich immerhin innerhalb einer Woche bekommen. Also alles eigentlich ganz gut...und ich bin wieder happy! Safe rides!


----------

